# New Gun Shop Woodbine rd Pace



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

The owner came in the shop yesterday to buy some acrylic and I thought I'd let the forum members know he'll be opening his gun and ammo shop on Woodbine rd in Pace next to Mannings Feed Store. All About Guns suppling ammunition, guns, and assessories. They also build custom guns.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice.... NO, wait, Woodbine can't handle the additional traffic!!!!!! The locals will run him out of town for bringing additional traffic to WOODBINE Rd!!!! lol Kidding aside, we need more of this kind of thing. Good luck o him, and I'll drop by, let us/me know when its open!!!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Ah come on, there's Not a Traffic Problem on Woodbine Rd., just ask the previous Zoning Members.  

Did he happen to say what he would charge for transfers?


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

He said they were trying to get open by weekend but didn't think they would make it. No info on transfers. They're on the east side of WB rd in the log cabin looking building next to where the restaurant used to be.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I live in Pace, in Woodbine Hills. 

Quite honestly, I'm glad to see more businesses coming to Pace, especially Woodbine Road and one that's going to occupy an EXISTING building.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Glad he's there and I'll support his business . I miss the one in the old Pinch A Penny gas station right there.

PS
Im sorry for causing the future traffic "problem" on Woodbine!!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Hell, Steven,,,,*



stevenattsu said:


> Glad he's there and I'll support his business . I miss the one in the old Pinch A Penny gas station right there.
> 
> PS
> Im sorry for causing the future traffic "problem" on Woodbine!!


Your Grand"Pappy" started all of that traffic ! They should have seen the fifty years in to the future when "Pappy" bought that spread !


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I noticed yesterday when I was at Manning's that they closed up shop. It was nice having something so close, but I'm sure the shortages really put a hurting on them


----------

